
Australian Sen. Conroy Filters Mandatory Internet Topic On Own Site - astrec
http://puregeekdom.com/blog/entries/entry4b86007f24137.php
======
froo
It seems members of Whirlpool managed to track down the IT guy who made the
changed for Sen. Conroy.

<http://twitter.com/desko>

I'm curious whether it was an intentional "mistake" so that it could be
discovered, instead of being hidden serverside.

